# Longest snowboard butter?



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

4321 degrees was my best


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I bow down to you sir.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

this guy has you all beat. YouTube - Snowboard butter flatland tricks turns carves manuals snowboarding spinning slashing snow flat ground tricks Ryan Knapton


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

itzzzberny said:


> this guy has you all beat. YouTube - Snowboard butter flatland tricks turns carves manuals snowboarding spinning slashing snow flat ground tricks Ryan Knapton


HAHA you found the video of Butters. And yes the character of Butters on Southpark is named after this guy.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

itzzzberny said:


> this guy has you all beat. YouTube - Snowboard butter flatland tricks turns carves manuals snowboarding spinning slashing snow flat ground tricks Ryan Knapton


Haha I've seen this. The guy is like a robot programmed to butter. He does it so perfectly it's just not human


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

whats the deal with the slopes, there are shots where noone else is on the mountain. nice open ride with no one to f with you.... I think that was BA....


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

just 12??? ppfffttt... this one time, at the slopes, I did a lot of butters, like maybe 15 or maybe 20, no maybe 24.. yep 24! OMG I looovvvveee to butter!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

earl_je said:


> just 12??? ppfffttt... this one time, at the slopes, I did a lot of butters, like maybe 15 or maybe 20, no maybe 24.. yep 24! OMG I looovvvveee to butter!


Don't lie that's your video.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder how many times that damn video has been linked onto this forum, dude does have mad skills though.... In Breckenridge no doubt... bet that dude likes empire burger *mutterfuckingburtonavengerbastard*


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People that live here do not like Empire Burger.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

I can learn to not love their food if you let me live in your damn yard... I think you're just scared my steak country style will make you look like a bitch. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You can move into my yard if you want but like I said it's a shoot first ask questions later state.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

It's also in the suicide belt of the U.S. ... I just don't want you to feel lonely lol.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Suicide up here is low as hell now where I lived in WA that was highly suicidal.


----------

